# Post College Plans



## Birdistheword97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I am a senior in college and am looking to join the military as an MP or equivalent. I was wondering if anyone has any experience or information on being an MP in the Marines or Army, or Security Forces in the Air Force and what the differences are. I have done some research but I would like some input from people who have served if possible. Also, any recommendations as to going the MP route or doing LE in the Coast Guard? Thanks


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Have you done ROTC throughout college? Have you had any military exposure at all? 

I ask you this because quite honestly, if your only incentive for joining the Armed Services is to use it to get a step up in becoming a LEO, then let me save you 8+ years; don't do it.

You really need to think long and hard about why you want to join the services. Quite honestly if the thought hasn't crossed your mind (in a serious manner) in at least the past 4 years then it's not worth it. You'll do basic, be at the bottom of the barrel and then spend about 6-7 months going through BOLC (if you're so lucky to even get MP) Additionally, you'll have an 8 year service requirement to the Army (or whichever branch you go, give or take a couple years). Even if you do get into MP, look at it this way; you'll essentially, do the police academy twice.

My and many others suggestion will be, go South or West and good luck.


----------



## GoArmy14 (Oct 17, 2013)

I certainly wouldn't point you away from the military. I would, however, encourage you to make sure MP is the route you want to go. A lot of the times people think it's more similar to civilian LE than it is. Not that that's a bad thing, just making you aware. Regardless of what you chose its a good start. With a college degree you'd start as an E4 in the army - no other branch will start you that high. I could ramble for days but PM me if you have specific questions...especially army related. Also check out the new 31K mos...wish that existed when I joined.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

visible25 said:


> go South or West and good luck.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

mtc said:


> My son is an MP... His assignment is the desk blotter clerk in WA State.
> It's not all that glamorous.
> 
> *Talk to a recruiter*.


Another reason I haven't made my MOS MP, desk work all the time isn't something I could do for a long time.

also, bolded because even though it's good to talk to a recruiter, sometimes they'll just give you a sales pitch. So take what they say with a grain of salt


----------



## FourInchFury (Jun 26, 2013)

Best bet is to message and get advice from OP of this thread... he was in the Army afterall 

http://masscops.com/threads/improper-actions-by-police.119893/


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

I was in the Army MP's in 1974. I bet things have changed since then.


----------



## GoArmy14 (Oct 17, 2013)

Much kinder and gentler now than in the 70s.


----------



## Birdistheword97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks guys, this is the exact stuff I was looking to hear. I am definitely going to talk to a recruiter but I wanted some other opinions in case I just got a sales pitch. This is something I have been considering since high school, but once I started college I told myself I would finish before i explored the option again. If i choose to join the military it would be because I want to serve, not as a way to gain an advantage for an LE job. If I wanted to do more LE related right now I would move south or west like you guys have said. Does anyone know the best path to follow to becoming MA State Police?


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Birdistheword97 said:


> . Does anyone know the best path to follow to becoming MA State Police?


Join the military, be activated, get out, have veterans preference, and waaaaaaiiiiittttt

But seriously, from my time on here if there's one thing I've learned; there's no "fast track" way to get onto the MSP, and if there was, it'd be clogged with people because lets face it, loads of people want a slot with the MSP. I quite honestly think it comes down to luck and a little bit of skill.

Good luck tho man!


----------

